# Queretaro - ease of access to countryside



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there - first post on this forum. I'm interested in Queretaro as a place to move to (from Vancouver) and am wondering about ease of getting into the hills and countryside from the city (Queretaro). From driving around Queretaro state in the past it looks like there are good opportunities for hiking, mountain biking, road cycling...but that's all OUTSIDE the city. 

I know Queretaro has some messy outer bits with the freeways and industrial sections, are there any avid cyclists or hikers on this forum who regularly head out of town and can comment on how easy/frustrating it can be, and what the area is like in general for that sort of thing? Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

arjwilson said:


> Hi there - first post on this forum. I'm interested in Queretaro as a place to move to (from Vancouver) and am wondering about ease of getting into the hills and countryside from the city (Queretaro). From driving around Queretaro state in the past it looks like there are good opportunities for hiking, mountain biking, road cycling...but that's all OUTSIDE the city.
> 
> I know Queretaro has some messy outer bits with the freeways and industrial sections, are there any avid cyclists or hikers on this forum who regularly head out of town and can comment on how easy/frustrating it can be, and what the area is like in general for that sort of thing? Thank you.


I am not sure if you are looking at places to drive to and then start hiking/biking or places that can be hiked/biked to without driving. 

There is a road that goes east, parallel to the railroad tracks. It is great for a long run. There isn't much traffic. Then there is a hill south of town that makes for a nice run or walk. It is about a 25 km loop from Centro. Neither of these are trail or off road.

I only lived there for 3 months, so I have limited experience.


----------



## AlexPerrault (Jan 12, 2013)

I don´t ride a bike so often.. but I've been a couple of times to Queretaro and there's a LOT of nature around it... specially if you go to San Miguel de Allende!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think there is a trail/walking path in the middle of University Street.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There had been a dialog about a year ago about hiking and biking in Queretaro so you might want to research. I expect that most will be out of town but a lot of options within an hour. We are about 45 min north of Queretaro up hwy 57 and I know that there is a pretty large cycling club in Queretaro as they have at least one criterian a year here.
Also since Pozos has been named a Pueblo Majico, there is a lot of activity putting in hiking and biking trails through the mines and mountains. 
Bernal is also reasonable distance and is a good hike.
The Sierra Gordas and the 5 missions are close enough for some good hiking and camping.


----------



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks all, appreciate the help.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Very close to Queretaro, you may try Bernal, San Juan del Rio, and go to Sierra Gorda, really nice places!



arjwilson said:


> Hi there - first post on this forum. I'm interested in Queretaro as a place to move to (from Vancouver) and am wondering about ease of getting into the hills and countryside from the city (Queretaro). From driving around Queretaro state in the past it looks like there are good opportunities for hiking, mountain biking, road cycling...but that's all OUTSIDE the city.
> 
> I know Queretaro has some messy outer bits with the freeways and industrial sections, are there any avid cyclists or hikers on this forum who regularly head out of town and can comment on how easy/frustrating it can be, and what the area is like in general for that sort of thing? Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Very close to Queretaro, you may try Bernal, San Juan del Rio, and go to Sierra Gorda, really nice places!


Slightly off topic, Guadalajara has a huge protected area 35 km in diameter on one side and a 500 m deep canyon, a mini grand canyon, on the other side. Both have space to hike for weeks without going over the same path twice. 

The barranca (canyon) can be reached easily by public transit since it runs along the side of the city. The protected area on the other side is circular and harder to access without a car or mountain bike. 

Collectively, they give Guadalajara the easiest access to serious hiking of any major urban area I know about, anywhere in the world. And I lived and hiked in Boulder, Colorado before moving to Mexico. The hiking was great there but it is more accessible here.


----------



## Tiffanyguera (Feb 16, 2013)

Ive been to Queretaro and about and hour and a half or two from the city past Vizarron; if you head towards the Sierra Gorda, there are amazing hills and winding roads; good for cycling if you like to do hills and at the bottom there is a hidden gem of a town called Maconi. As soon as you get there, there is a small stream in the middle of the road.


----------

